# Advice



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

Afternoon, i am a spanish living in South Africa since 2011 on a temporary residence, currently waiting for my permanent residence to be finalised.My husband is a South Africa.I am pregnant and i will be flying to Spain in june to have the baby(baby will arrive in september).My husband will fly to Spain before the baby is born, he will stay in Spain more or less a month and i will return to Soutn Africa when the baby is one month old.My question is : what documentation do i need to sort out to bring the baby back to South Africa?? I have no idea how this works.....i will apreciate if anyone could help me.Thanks in advance


----------

